# Derailer Overdrive V2



## Jiuk (Nov 4, 2021)

C24 -> Tantal capacitor

Volume and HiCut Pot. -> A curve

It's must for everyone.


----------



## taxfree (Nov 5, 2021)

i'm thinking and modifying my deralier, but i saw somewhere that the potentiometers to change to log were volume and gain.


----------

